

I want to pay for Google - inflatablenerd
http://kneeland.me/2012/01/28/a-modest-proposal-google-take-my-money/

======
salman89
I get the no ads part - but this article is ignoring that tracking tools may
be an essential component of search engine effectiveness.

------
aChrisSmith
Something that most people miss is that at least part of what makes Google
search so good (and Bing for that matter) _is_ the tracking.

Without the ability to track some user behaviors the quality of the search
results would be impacted.

For example, if you click on a link and then immediately hit Back and perform
a different query, you can infer that the link wasn't all that useful.

I don't like the idea of Google being "creepy" either, but I'm gladly willing
to send them at least some of my data if it means I can get a better
experience.

~~~
sirkneeland
Yes, but that specific example (in-session behaviors) is fine. What I don't
like is linking that with the contents of my Gmail etc

------
guan
I hate web page bloat as much as the next guy, but is it really true that
“analytics gobbletygook” is “pushing the size of a typical web page up to 1
MB”? The Google Analytics code is less than 500 bytes and loads a JavaScript
file that is 32 KB. Analytics is a fairly small part of the problem.

